# Flatten your stones frequently



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good idea, Giz. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

You can also use one of these to accurately flatten the bottom of a hand plane.


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

Works well for sharpening too - wet 600 grit metal sandpaper sticks well to it and a honing guide and you're good to go - the large area works very fast. I love this thing and have mostly stopped using my stones.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the review, i went to a marble/granite custom counter shop i worked across the street from awhile back and they gave me a nice size piece of granite for free the only gripe was the edges. they didn't finnish the edges the guy asked me if i wanted them finnished but i said it doesn't matter so i got one with unfinnished edges about 2-1/2' L x a little over a foot wide and about 2" thick. but i lap my stones on a synder block. i flatten my stones after use so next time i use them there flat always it's good practice to get into. the granite i will flattem my planes on when i get time to. sorry for the rant.


----------



## RaiderSix (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the same type of granite stone and use it to flatten my waterstones as well. I don't use any sandpaper on the stone to flatten them. Just rub the waterstone directly onto the smooth granite and it will make it's own slurry and flatten the stone. I have been flattening my 800, 1000, 4000, and 8000 this way. I can't flatten my 200 grit stone without sandpaper though. That granite stone is money well spent.


----------

